# Wheel alignment diagram



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

Hello everyone. i would like to sorry for my English and explanation :O)

I live in Europe and have some problems with wheels alignment, because Body Shops in Lithuania doesn't have in any information about Pontiac Tempest 1966, wheel alignment information.
i would be very happy if some one can provide me with this information and maybe some one have diagram,poster or anything that could help me.

Thank you in advance for your response and help.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/proper-alignment-specs-guidance-66-gto-32912/


----------



## hbdenchik (Nov 23, 2011)

05GTO said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/proper-alignment-specs-guidance-66-gto-32912/


Thank you for info!

Today drove to alignment whit out success, guy told me that this information so small for him that he doesn't know what to do. He told me that he need all degrees of wheels. 
So I thot that only this guy need fool info, but afte several phone calls few guys told me same story.

So no luck today whi alignment for me. Maybe you have a poster or diagram with all this degrees of wheels? I ordered manuals from eBay buy I will get them in 3 weeks but I would like to drive NOW my Pontiac:cool


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Allow me to charge you for Vaseline while I'm at it...*

How in blue blazes would you make rear wheel alignment adjustments on a solid fixed rear axle on a '66????? Would someone please explain that one to me????? That's all you hear anymore: "well, you need a four wheel alignment". (And they charge you for that too, the lousy crooks) Unless you have bent rear axles or collapsed springs, I daresay you won't be doing diddly do-squat back there. (Lest ye have independent rear suspension, then all bets are off!). :willy::willy::willy::lol:


----------

